# westy conditions



## Steve Kahn (Apr 17, 2004)

sorry if this is done twice - thought i did this earlier today - 

have a trip planned this weekend, looking for weather - is it drysuit or drytop time? how cold is it? are people swimming? anything else we should know?

thanks in advance - S


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Looks nice, chilly clear nights.

NOAA National Weather Service

I have no idea if you are likely to swim.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

*NEVER go on Westwater this time of year!*

Steve,

It's going to be 28 and drizzling which will freeze on your boat. It'll be terrible. You should never get a Westwater Permit this time of year unless you want a good opportunity to break up with your woman by putting her through post-season boating hell. Your best bet is to go ahead and cancel your permit tomorrow am so some masochistic idiot can go on the canyon instead, or, better yet, make someone else your alternate TL. 

I'll PM you with my full name and address so you can do just that because I really hate beautiful sunny weather in the 70s and only go boating when it's horrible out.

But seriously....

Here's what the weather will be like at Little Dolores campsite.

Here's what the water temparature will be, along with the flow. You'll notice that it's recently dropped from about 68 to 60 degrees. I wouldn't want to swim in that water but I've seen it done. I highly recommend against it due to hypothermia risk. Westwater is very friendly at 5K cfs.

Based on that, I'd recommend having a windbreaker or splash top handy for the floating and running the rapids geared up for a cold swim. Splash gear should be fine, a drysuit may be overkill for some folks but when you go into the shade just after Marble Canyon Rapid, be glad you've got it on.

Have a great trip,

-AH


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
(Like)


----------



## BoilermakerU (Mar 13, 2009)

If the weather ends up being good, I'll take it since Andy won't want to go. LoL


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

I am a pansy when it comes to cold weather boating and always prefer a dry suit over a wet suit with a dry top. You wear a dry suit not only for yourself, but also to help others when they are in trouble, because they will be hyperthormic, while you are toasty warm and can perform rescues or think rationally to lead your party through rapids.

Remember most of the westy rapids are in the shade, so it gets nippy.


----------



## goldcamp (Aug 9, 2006)

This is what I'll be wearing. Mostly for the Hanna though.


----------



## goldcamp (Aug 9, 2006)

I have one for each day!


----------



## Skyman (Jun 26, 2006)

We ran it last Friday and Saturday, just before the flows shot up to 10K. Weather was perfect. Highs in the low 80's. If you are not doing an overnighter, get on the river early to get the best chance of sun in the canyon. Rig to flip, dress to swim. This weekend will be a bit cooler.


----------

